# دفتر تسجيل الخروج والغياب



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموضوع موجز صغير.

دفتر تسجيل الخروج والغياب

1)يعني : الذي انهى مواضيعه ومشاركاته يقول لباقي الاعضا:
بآية من الكتاب المقدس 
2)لو اضطر اي عضو ان يغيب عن المنتدى لعدة ايام مع ذكر السبب اذا اراد.

3)هكذا عندما يدخل اي عضو الجميع يعرف من دفتر الحضور

ومثله عندما يخرج او يغيب من دفتر الغياب.


شكرا" انشالله يعجبكم
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك يا كليم متى...فكرة جميلة قوووووووووي*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي ليك يا كليم متى...فكرة جميلة قوووووووووي*



*شكرااااااا" red rose88
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوة اوى بس ياريت تخليها انصارف بس 

لان امجد عامل حضور يبقى عندنا دفترين 

قسموا المرتبات بينكم بقى وشوفوا مين هيحاسبنا اخر الشهر​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى بس ياريت تخليها انصارف بس
> 
> لان امجد عامل حضور يبقى عندنا دفترين
> 
> قسموا المرتبات بينكم بقى وشوفوا مين هيحاسبنا اخر الشهر​*



رد مهضوم وجميل جد جد جد جدا"
مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## meraa (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ياسلام هو انا ارتاح من دفتر الحضور و الغياب فى المدرسة الاقيه هنا يالا امرى لله 
بجد فكرة جميلة ميرسى كليم متى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ممكن نثبت الحضو بأية من الكتاب المقدس*

*وفي الخروج بكلمات مسيحية زي سلام ونعمة او سلام المسيح او أذكرونا في صلواتكم*

*كدا يعني ارجو ان تكون وصلت الفكرة صح *

*وميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ممكن نثبت الحضو بأية من الكتاب المقدس*
> 
> *وفي الخروج بكلمات مسيحية زي سلام ونعمة او سلام المسيح او أذكرونا في صلواتكم*
> 
> ...



شكرا" اخت فراشة على التبيه
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> شكرا" اخت فراشة على التبيه
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح


 
*لا هو مش تنبية هو مجرد اقتراح حضرتك صاحب الموضوع*

*وليك انك ترفض الفكرة او توافق بيها*

*ربنا يباركك ميرسي لمحبتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لا هو مش تنبية هو مجرد اقتراح حضرتك صاحب الموضوع*
> 
> *وليك انك ترفض الفكرة او توافق بيها*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ميرسي لمحبتك*​






بتتكلمي عن ايات من الكتاب المقدس
برايك هل استطيع ان ارفض
اصلا" اناعدلت الموضوع بعد ردك مباشرة اخت فراشة
مرة تانية مرسي
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا الله إلهي أنت إليك أبكر*

*صباح الخير للجميع *​


----------



## kalimooo (15 سبتمبر 2008)

meraa قال:


> ياسلام هو انا ارتاح من دفتر الحضور و الغياب فى المدرسة الاقيه هنا يالا امرى لله
> بجد فكرة جميلة ميرسى كليم متى ​



شكرا" meraa
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

* وان مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي ايضاً وآخذكم اليَّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم ايضاً


سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا كليم متى على المجهود بس  دفتر الحضور موجود بالفعل الموضوعفى المنتدى
وده اللينك بتاعه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53942


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> مشكور يا كليم متى على المجهود بس  دفتر الحضور موجود بالفعل الموضوعفى المنتدى
> وده اللينك بتاعه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53942



مشكورة اختي العزيزة swety koky girl
ادعوك الى اعادة قرائة للموضوعين لو سمحت
لينك الاثنين معا"

انما ساشرح قليلا" حتى لا تظني باني( زعلت)
الفكرة  العضو لو حب يخرج ويدينا خبر 
انة انتهى من العمل وسيذهب الى النوم, الى الشغل,الى اخره
ثانيا" لو اضطر يغيب يومين شهر شهرين 
بالتلاتة بس مش طالق
هههه
الى اخره
مثلا" المشرفة كاندي غائبة اعتقد القليل يعرف لماذا
ليس مجبرا" العضو  ان يبرر غيابه انما لو اراد؟؟؟؟  هذا 
يزيد المحبة بين الاعضاء وبنفس الوقت نطمئن عليه.

في حياتنا المسيحية الايمانية ممنوع الزعل
والى  يزعل يراجع  ايمانه. 
اخيرا" مشكورة لانك نورت الصفحة  غيرك
يخش ويعمل نفسه مش شايف.
وهذا لا يؤثر فيا بتاتا" لانه ليس في هذه الدنيا شيء 
يستاهل انة نزعل الا رحمة الرب يسوع.
يسوع يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح












http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53942


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=3


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

فكره جميله يا كليم متى 

† استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى †​


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> *† استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى †*


* انا بجد بحب الاية دي يا kokoman..و انا عم استعملها كمبدأ للحياة و مشاكلها و همومها..لانه السيد المسيح دايما معنا و واقف بجانبنا..و مستحيل يتركنا*


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا​
فكرة حلوة موووووت يا كليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فكره جميله يا كليم متى
> 
> † استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى †​



شكرا" كوكو على اهتمامك للموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا​
> فكرة حلوة موووووت يا كليم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا" سوزانا
سلام المسيح


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اذكروني في صلاوتكم:big37:


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا لسه مجيتش

:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكورة اختي العزيزة swety koky girl
> ادعوك الى اعادة قرائة للموضوعين لو سمحت
> لينك الاثنين معا"
> 
> ...


*يعنى واحد دخول والتانى خروج اوكى انا فهمت سورى على الغلطه دى
ميرسى انك شرحتلى عشان اعرف الفرق بينهم
ربنا يعوضك 
سلام المسيح *​


----------



## sosana (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ليس بالقوة ولا بالقدرة لكن بروحي يقول رب الجنود​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

+"هذه هى وصيتى ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا"
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## سيزار (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي ليك يا كليم متى...فكرة جميلة قوووووووووي


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> مرسي ليك يا كليم متى...فكرة جميلة قوووووووووي



شكرااااااا" للقيصر 
ردك جميل وعزيز
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*إن أردت أن يحيا المسيح فيك*

*ينبغي أن تصلب مع المسيح *

*أون أن تصلب من أجلة*

*أقول هذا بالمعنى الروحي*

*وتظهر محبتك لله بأن تتحمل من أجلة وتتألم من أجلة *

*ولو أدى الأمر أن تموت من أجلة أيضآ*

*" قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث "*

*صباح الخير للجميـــــــــــع*

*تسجيل حضور *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2008)

†كن مطمئننا جدا جدا ولاتفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر †
للبابا كيرلس 
حبيبى وشفيعى 

حضور 
يارب تكونوا جميعكم بخير ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااا وروعة كمان يا كليم ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى 

انا معاكوا يا اخواتى شكرا على الفكرة وياريت تستمر ربنا يباركك كليم


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هل يستطيع بنو العرس ان يصوموا والعريس معهم 

سلام يا اخواتى 

الى اللقاء


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

+"طوبى للودعاء لأنهم  يرثون الأرض " متى 5:5
اذكوروني بصلاتكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## Esther (18 سبتمبر 2008)

لست تفهم انت الان ما انا اصنع ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد

تصبحوا على خير .......خلاص مش قادره كفايه كده النهارده

ميرسى على الفكره الحلوه ديه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ثقوا انا هو لا تخافوا 

اهلا اخواتى


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

+"جعلت الرب امامى فىكل حين لأنه عن يمينى فلا أتزعزع"مزمور16
​
هالو


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 سبتمبر 2008)

باركى يا بفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته

انا معاكو يا اخواتى


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

* تعالوا الىّ ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلىّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم *​


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

:36_11_13::36_11_13:


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة الفكرة بس انا عايزة حد اكلمة ويرد على يا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالم


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بص يا كليم انت مش فاهم انا عايزة حد اكلمة يفهمنى اية اللى بيحصل 
*بخش فى اماكن كتيرة مش عارفة اتعامل وانا عاجبنى المنتدى دة بس مش عارفة اتعامل*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*"أنا انا هو معزيكم "
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ارحمونى مش فاهمة حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كليمانا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*عيزة اشارك*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مس لارا قال:


> *عيزة اشارك*



شو الى عايزه تعرفي  مس لارا​​


----------



## مس لارا (18 سبتمبر 2008)

:15_3_36[1]:


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مش فاهم​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

"من لايحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة"
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## جيلان (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوة يا فندم
طب سلامو عليكوا بقى *


----------



## amjad-ri (19 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى بس ياريت تخليها انصارف بس
> 
> لان امجد عامل حضور يبقى عندنا دفترين
> 
> قسموا المرتبات بينكم بقى وشوفوا مين هيحاسبنا اخر الشهر​*


*
انا  مش  حزعل

كليم اخوية

شكرا  كليم على الموضوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكرة حلوة يا اخ كليم
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فكرة حلوة يا فندم
> طب سلامو عليكوا بقى *



شكرا" على خروجك 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك جيلان


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *فكرة حلوة يا اخ كليم
> ربنا يعوضك*



*مشكورة اختrgaa luswa
اصبح باب للدخول 
باب للخروج والغياب*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*لسنا نكرز بأنفسنا بل بالمسيح*​
ساعة ونصف
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

* "ثقوا أنا قدغلبت العالم"

*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هو نور العالم 

اهلا يا اخواتى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

خبأت كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطىء اليك"


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

دعوت الرب من ضيقى فأستجابنى"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا نحنا فلم تبكوا"*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"عيشوا بالسلام واله المحبة والسلام سيكون معكم"
*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*"صلوا بلا انقطاع"*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

سراج الجسد هو العين 

انا معاكم يا اخواتى


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم "  يعقوب7:4*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم "  يعقوب7:4​*

سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد على ذلك فهومن الشرير "                متى 37:5*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*"من لايحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة"​*
سلام المسيح​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا
انا معاكو يا اخواتى


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

+"زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا نحنا فلم تبكوا"
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*+" تعالوا الىّ ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلىّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم "​*​*سلام المسيح​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بكلامك تتبرر وبكلامك تدان

انا معاكوا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



*ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*"لسنا نكرز بأنفسنا بل بالمسيح*

سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني



*+" تعالوا الىّ ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلىّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم "*



سلام المسيح
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

تسلم ايدك اية الجمال دا​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> تسلم ايدك اية الجمال دا​





*ربنا يباركه في استاذ مشكور
هو الى علمني  لو  كان يهمك يهمك الامر 
نديلك اسمه
شكرا" اخت فراشة ده ذوقك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *ربنا يباركه في استاذ مشكور*
> 
> *هو الى علمني لو كان يهمك يهمك الامر *
> *نديلك اسمه*
> ...




امممممممممم ميييين يا ترى ؟

بس اوعى تقول انا هههههههه

ننتظر منك المذيد من التصميمات الحلوة​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

+"وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح القلب"مزمور8:19
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

احمدوا الرب ادعوا باسمه 
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*+ "ثقوا أنا قدغلبت العالم"
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*+"ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد على ذلك فهومن الشرير "                متى 37:5
سلام المسيح​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بمراحم الرب اغني الى الدهر





​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بمراحم الرب اغني الى الدهر
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*
ووقعت بذور اخرى على الارض الجيدة.
فأخرجت زرعا" جميلا" فيه بذور كثيرة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*كن مطمئننا جدا جدا ولاتفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر ​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*+" شاكرين كل حين على كل شىء"
  افسس 20:5
*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

+" دعوت الرب من ضيقى فأستجابنى"
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*+" ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه وينجيهم "
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

من مصر دعوت ابنى


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*+ "صلوا بلا انقطاع"
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أدعوني في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني





​


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

+"طوبى للودعاء لأنهم  يرثون الأرض " متى 5:5​​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*+ "ثقوا أنا قدغلبت العالم"
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

انا هو القيامة و الحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا​ 




​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 سبتمبر 2008)

تشجعوا انا هو لا تخافوا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*
*​
*http://www.jahanam.com/noexit01.htm*​



*http://www.jahanam.com/noexit01.htm*​
*http://www.jahanam.com/noexit01.htm*​*سيدة لبنان
*​*
*​*


*​*
*​*
bon jour
*​*وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، *​ *فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*هوذا ما احسن وما احلا ان يسكن الاخوة معا كالطيب الكائن علي الراس *


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

* مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا. 

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لم ات لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .
يوحنا 8: 12 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*من مثل الرب إلهنا الساكن في الأعالي .*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

* «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».​*
*اقرأ الأصحاح كاملا متى الأصحاح 8 العدد 20 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 27 تَأَمَّلُوا الزَّنَابِقَ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا.
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*+"وصايا الرب مستقيمة تفرح القلب"مزمور8:19*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .


سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي .*
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لان ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص .*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه 

انا موجود ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف .*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه .*

سلام المسيح​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وامنوا بالانجيل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## rana1981 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام حبايبي نشوفكم بكرا بأذن الرب*


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله لان أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم .
يوحنا 4: 1 
[/center
سلام المسيح​​​*​​​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .
يوحنا 4: 24 
​*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .
يوحنا 4: 24 
سلام المسيح*​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم .
متى 18:20 
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*استطيع كل شيئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*+ "من لايحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة"
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة .
يوحنا 8: 12 
*​سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت. فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات .
1 بطرس 4: 7
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

قد كمل الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وامنوا بالانجيل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم .
متى 18:20 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 

سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

انا هو الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف انا اعينك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أكتوبر 2008)

فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل ما اردتم ان يفعلوه الناس لكم افعلوه انتم لهم 
سلام المسيح للجميع وغدا لن اكون معك فملتقانا بعد غد​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .
يوحنا 4: 24 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*من امن بي وان مات فسيحيا*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عطشان


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».
سلام المسيح
​*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ان لم تمد يدك معى وتساعدنى فباطلا هو تعبى


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الله روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا .
يوحنا 4: 24 
​​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

محبة العالم  عداوة لله


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

دعوت الرب من ضيقى فأستجابنى"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> انا عطشان


 
عطشان ولا عطشانة ؟

لا بصي هى مش ناقصة لخبطة و النبي

الاسم مذكر و عرفنا انك بنوتة

كمان الردود مذكر 

اعترف ولا اعترفي

انتي بنت ولا ولللللللللللللللللللد ؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2008)

وان مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي ايضاً وآخذكم اليَّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون انتم ايضاً
​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ليس لى ذهب ولا فضة ولكن الذى لى فاياه اعطيك


----------



## kalimooo (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أكرز بالكلمة اعكف على ذلك في وقت مناسب وغير مناسب .
2 تيموثاوس 4: 2
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ.​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

من ياكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فيا وانا فيه


----------



## kalimooo (22 أكتوبر 2008)

+"زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا نحنا فلم تبكوا"​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

+"هذه هى وصيتى ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا"​​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

انت ابنى وانا اليوم ولدتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ليس بالقوة ولا بالقدرة لكن بروحي يقول رب الجنود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعالوا الىّ ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلىّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مغبوط هو العطاء اكثر من الاخذ


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2008)

تصبحوااااااااااااااااا على خير 



​​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه هى وصيتى ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لا تعبدوا ربين الله والمال





​


----------



## رانا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

انا جيتتتتتتت منوره صح

لا تحلفوا البته​


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*+" تعالوا الىّ ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلىّ الاحمال وأنا اريحكم "​*​*سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## رانا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

انا جيت صباح الخير​


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 نوفمبر 2008)

لا تخف تكلم ولا تسكت لانى معك


----------



## اشرف رمزى (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مساء الخير على جميع اعضاء المنتدى        اشرف


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kalimooo (26 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## twety (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساء الخييييييير *


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ،

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## رانا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شيىء​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kalimooo (30 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------

